# I failed my emissions test ;o(



## ShadyGirl420 (Oct 7, 2006)

I went to the emissions place today, and I must say i wasnt at all surprsied to hear the bad news. The car is not in its best shape at all. im slowy going to improve that. I will have to take it to a a shop to get it fixed, but since I dont know to much about cars, I want to make sure they dont try to screw me. Here is the results I got for my test....

HC(Hydrocarbons) GPM: Standard:0.80/Readings:4.15
CO(Carbon Monoxcide) GPM: Standard:15.00/Readings:19.00
NOx(Oxides of Nitrogen) GPM:Standards:2.50/Readings:2.45

If anyone can help me out on this, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

is your engine light on?
it maybe catalytic converter or egr valve.
those hydrocarbons deviations from the standard are pretty large I think.
the others look ok. 

you should perform tune up, change oil. run one of those "emission test pass guarantee"
fluids through your exhaust system and hopefully you won't need to spend money on 
fixing things. can by the fluid in nearby autozone. hopefully you will pass the test second time.

below is if you really want to find the problem and fix up your car.

anyway you need to do engine diagnostics even though the light is not on.

to the right of your gas pedal there is a plastic panel. unscrew the bold holding the small
panel. push the pedal and kind of push the plastic peace towards yourself.
no you can see the ECU. there is a white screw in there. turn the screw clockwise all the way.
wait 1-2 sec turn it counterclockwise all the way. and observe the pattern of the check engine 
light flash. if 5 long flashes followed by 5 short flashes. then no errors present.
if differrent pattern report here or look up error code table.

so basically you catalytic converter may be broken if:
1) you don't change oil too often --> engine overheats--> your head gasket blows up a little and catalytic converter over heats 
then this happens: your catalytic converter is poisoned by antifreeze because your head gasket lets antifreeze get to exhaust system.(but this happens when there is large antifreeze leakage.
or your catalytic converter melts due to overheating.

it may also be front oxygen sensor, which administers air/fuel mixture.

shit you need to take care of your car.
my emissions were half the standards.


----------



## ShadyGirl420 (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks alot for the reply. Once apon a time I did take care of it. I moved to texas for about 10 months, so the car has pretty much been sitting ever since. O yea someone did run in the front of it while in was parked at my moms. She had someone fix the radiator, so its been through some tough shit.


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

ShadyGirl420 said:


> Thanks alot for the reply. Once apon a time I did take care of it. I moved to texas for about 10 months, so the car has pretty much been sitting ever since. O yea someone did run in the front of it while in was parked at my moms. She had someone fix the radiator, so its been through some tough shit.


I hope you pass emissions. 

radiator...hm it's crucial that your car does not overheat.
you should flash antifreeze and change temperature sensor every 40000miles.

as for possible blown head gasket... people drive with blown head gaskets. it does 
not matter much(except it may poison cat converter). just don't forget to check and add antifreeze once in a while.

and don't forget change oil every 3k.


----------

